# albanistic besseae



## Chicago Chad (Nov 19, 2014)

Had to share this photo I came across. Has anyone seen any like this pop up? Maybe John C??
http://forum.theorchidsource.com/ubbthreads.php/galleries/341489/Phragmipedium_besseae_f_flavum.html


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 19, 2014)

this is actually a fairly easy to find plant
search besseae flavum or check your favorite vendors


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2014)

That is very pale but not any more albinistic than others. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi Chad,

There are quite a few different shades of flavum besseaes out there. Here's a photo we posted a year ago comparing one of our typically colored flavum clones with our 'Green Gold' clone. We should have seedlings of 'Green Gold' (x self) available in summer 2015 - trying to find that elusive pure white/green flower.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 19, 2014)

put me on the list Tom.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 19, 2014)

sorry, i didn't look closely enough at the picture in the link to see the differences between that and the one i mentioned...


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 19, 2014)

> That is very pale but not any more albinistic than others


Eric if you have one like this keep me in mind.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 19, 2014)

You're officially on the list, Chad.


----------



## theorchidzone (Nov 19, 2014)

Chicago Chad said:


> Had to share this photo I came across. Has anyone seen any like this pop up? Maybe John C??
> http://forum.theorchidsource.com/ubbthreads.php/galleries/341489/Phragmipedium_besseae_f_flavum.html



Since I was asked, this looks typical for besseae flavum. I think the picture is overexposed so that the flower looks lighter than it is.
Also, besseae flavum open on the light side and then the color intensifies as it ages.
Truly white besseae are not known. In the distant past, they were offered for sale, out of bloom,..... you get the idea.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks John. I will keep hunting for a fully mature flower of a pale white flavum.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 19, 2014)

I want that peach one, Tom!


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 19, 2014)

Both flowers in the photo I posted are fully mature......Otherwise , the comparison would have been meaningless. Selfing the 'Green Gold' clone should give us a shot at a near-white, if not white flower. Or not......,
.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2014)

Me some too!


----------



## abax (Nov 19, 2014)

Ooooo me too, Tom.


----------



## theorchidzone (Nov 20, 2014)

Me too. We have bloomed out a lot of besseae flavum and nothing close to white.




Chicago Chad said:


> Thanks John. I will keep hunting for a fully mature flower of a pale white flavum.


----------

